# 8 flounder last night wading



## broxs001 (Dec 9, 2011)

After checking the local tide reports I went out late last night to a wading spot that I haven't fished in a while. Hit the water right at midnight and picked up my first fish within the first 20 feet. There was good amounts of bait and from my experience where there is bait alot of the time there are some flounder. I ended picking up 7 more nice flounder with the smallest being 15 inches and the largest at 19 1/4 inches. All of the fish were gigged in less than 2 feet of water. I saw a ton of redfish in pairs last night (about 14 fish total). It was great being out on the water and I was back at the truck a little after 2 this morning with 8 nice fish. A little shy of limiting out but I am always thankful for natures offerings. Tight lines guys


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice. 

Our flounder in Texas haven't returned to the bay system from spawning in the Gulf. I'm hoping by the end of next week they'll start to show up in good numbers to target them.


----------



## ace529 (Oct 14, 2011)

Nice haul! what area of water were you fishing? im dying to try some gigging this year but not sure where to go.


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Dang! Nice job & early in the season


----------



## Fish Assassin (Sep 1, 2009)

They will be small and thin until May but expecting a great year this year. No oil spill = down last year. Look for a big time gigging year :thumbup:


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Very cool, nice fish! Were they all females by chance? All fish we took last trip were.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Dude,you keep postin up these nice hauls,thanks for the inspiration,I've been 4 times this year with no luck.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

silly me...i've been diving offshore looking for them in warmer water


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Good haul. I've tried wadding a few times with no luck guess I'm looking in the wrong spots


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice mess o fish right there:thumbup:


----------



## Carolina 19 (Jan 22, 2012)

Can't ask for better than that. Thats a good night's fishin:thumbup:


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

that does it!!!...Im goingnext.

thansk for the reports...keep 'm copming


----------

